# Honeymoon road trip!!



## Ronni (Oct 16, 2020)

Honeymoon road trip time!  

Masks- check. Sanitizer-check. Rubbing alcohol-check. Negative test results-check. Cooler of food so we don’t have to go in to eat anywhere-check.

If only they made a car sized porta- potty! 

Very different kind of road trip than we’ve ever done before. The Covid prep has been considerable-everything from getting tested (negative) the day before we got on the road, to bringing a backpack filled with cleaning items so we can sanitize the entire Airbnb we’re staying at, to packing a days worth of food in the cooler so we don’t have to go in anywhere except to stop for gas and pee, and even that with a list of its own virus protocols because I’m paranoid!!

Unfortunately we’ve had to really shorten the trip because Ron’s work has blown up (not typical for this time of the year) and he has to get back.I mean the increased workload is a good problem, but still. 

We visited with several of friends in upstate NY and now we’re on the road To New Hampshire to stay with his sister and husband. Ron’s brother who lives in Maine will travel down to visit too, which is extra exciting because Ron hasn’t seen him in years!!!! All Covid protocols in place, all of us with negative tests.  The plan from there is to head to Maryland for an overnight there and a visit with friends and then Kentucky for another visit, a meal, a drink, whatever! Then head home.

An interesting development to our travel these days has been what I’ve started thinking of as the “Covid passport”....a negative Virus test!!  I’m always very up front about Covid protocols because it’s just too dangerous to be otherwise. The reason we’re staying with Ron’s sister is because we got a negative test result right before we left, and she and her husband also got a test same day which was also negative,  and we all agreed that’s the only way everyone would feel comfortable!! And Ron’s brother is coming to visit also with a negative test result in hand!! While it’s not foolproof of course, it’s at least a good indication that these folks are taking the virus seriously and indicates decent virus prevention management.

There are travel restrictions in various places we’re visiting or traveling through, but it’s only seriously monitored in airports. Still, it’s possible we could be pulled over because we have TN tags, but the various state websites I visited indicated that a recent negative virus test plus “just passing through” would solve any potential problems for us.

Here’s a collage photo of a lovely outside dining place we went for lunch while we were inyracuse.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh-oh, Ronni... you forgot something. Here, allow me! 

Sorry, Ronni, I couldn't resist! 





So happy for you I am! You guys look like you're having a ball!

Happy and safe travels!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2020)

Enjoyed the update @Ronni ! Your Covid protection plans sound effective and well thought out.

I hope you enjoy the rest of your road trip with fun and good health!


----------



## Ronni (Oct 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh-oh, Ronni... you forgot something. Here, allow me!
> 
> Sorry, Ronni, I couldn't resist!


Uh-oh @Aunt Marg!   Did I screw up? 

Well in my defense, I AM rocketing down the freeway at 70 miles an hour pecking out my posts on my phone while also not wanting to miss a minute of this magnificent fall scenery which hasn’t peaked yet so it’s absolutely breathtaking!!! 

So do I get a pass under those circumstances?


----------



## Devi (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh, I'm so happy for you two. Congratulations -- and best wishes for the best of times!


----------



## Knight (Oct 16, 2020)

Hope disposable gloves are part of the precaution list. Refueling your car means handling the pump handle after someone else refueled.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 16, 2020)

Knight said:


> Hope disposable gloves are part of the precaution list. Refueling your car means handling the pump handle after someone else refueled.


Yes sir!!  Disposable gloves and gallons of hand sanitizer!! I also didn’t mention disinfectant spray but that’s part of our Covid kit too.


----------



## Jules (Oct 16, 2020)

A beautiful time of year to head to the NE.  Enjoy this honeymoon/family reunion. 

Seems like you’re doing everything you can to stay safe.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Uh-oh @Aunt Marg!   Did I screw up?
> 
> Well in my defense, I AM rocketing down the freeway at 70 miles an hour pecking out my posts on my phone while also not wanting to miss a minute of this magnificent fall scenery which hasn’t peaked yet so it’s absolutely breathtaking!!!
> 
> So do I get a pass under those circumstances?


You knocked it out of the park with your list and preparation, Ronni! ROFL!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2020)

So happy for both of you. Congratulations. I'm glad you are having a great honeymoon.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 22, 2020)

We’re baaaack!  We has such a wonderful time, but it was also really nice to sleep in our own bed.

We had a whirlwind trip and experienced 80 degree temps, morning snow, leaf peeping, mountains, dear friends and family, and going back in time to an authentic 1904 Victorian house/Airbnb!

There was extensive prior communication about Covid protocols because no one wanted to get sick or be responsible for getting anyone else sick, so we all got tested  and had negative test results in preparation for family time! 
Ron’s sis Robin and brother in law Don


The Photos below depict scenery in the general area where we stayed with them, in the mountains of New Hampshire.

Their gorgeous home with windows everywhere to take advantage of their spectacular views!


A working sugar shack, used for making maple syrup.


Quechee Gorge


The town square in Lyme, the local village 15 minutes down the mountain.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 22, 2020)

Some leaf peeper images!! The scenery is breathtaking! We walked all around their house, following trails and dirt roads. This is a beaver pond a mile from their house 


We went on a Walk with their sweet elderly neighbors John and Beth from across the creek. Walked up a hill to another neighbor’s property who has thoughtfully provided lawn chairs, picnic table and fire pit for local folks to use while they sit and enjoy the spectacular  view!


See?


----------



## Ronni (Oct 22, 2020)

Last night away, on the way home, we stayed in that 1904 Victorian house I mentioned earlier!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

Home sweet home, that's me after being away. 

Such lovely pictures! The sugar shack exemplifies how I would love to live, just looking at the picture feels like home.

As for the Victorian house, so nice, with the entry way making my heart skip a beat. What a dream.

So beautiful. 

Thank you so much for sharing, Ronni.


----------



## 911 (Oct 22, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Honeymoon road trip time!
> 
> Masks- check. Sanitizer-check. Rubbing alcohol-check. Negative test results-check. Cooler of food so we don’t have to go in to eat anywhere-check.
> 
> ...


You won't have any problems driving through PA with the state police. If you do, just tell them that you know me. (Oh, wait, better not. I still owe the Commissioner his money from our bet on last year's super bowl.)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

I *had* been wondering, how you would manage to do your honeymoon trip at all, during this time.

Thanks for sharing _*how*_ you did it, and the photo's too!

I am very happy for you , that you could find a way to enjoy yourselves and do something special, to celebrate!


----------



## 911 (Oct 22, 2020)

From looking at the trees, I would say that you hit the area at peak season for the color change.


----------



## oldman (Oct 23, 2020)

Beautiful scenery. I really like the inside of the house. Older homes, if the homeowner has any sense for décor can make them look so inviting. Like the one in your pictures. Charming, to say the least.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 24, 2020)

911 said:


> From looking at the trees, I would say that you hit the area at peak season for the color change.


Interestingly the locals said we arrived past peak, because the reds were almost gone. Regardless it was still absolutely stunning!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Interestingly the locals said we arrived past peak, because the reds were almost gone. Regardless it was still absolutely stunning!!


Yes, it looked a bit past peak to me too but still beautiful. NH is north of CT where I am. I think my area peaked Thurs. but still glorious!

I enjoyed seeing your hosts and their house is just beautiful. Thanks @Ronni!


----------

